# Race at mancave raceway say july 23 rd



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

DOORS OPEN AT 2 PM RACES AT 4 PM CLASSES R SKINNY FAT TIRES INDYS BRING TYCOS/LIFELIKE CARS WILL TURN VOLTS DOWN 7.00 ENTRY FEE LUNCH PLAQUES.:grin2:


----------



## BaBaugo (Jul 16, 2016)

I'll be there coming from Elkhart.


----------

